# The best dust collector I've owned



## mdhills (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the review.

What was the main dust collection issue you had with your previous system (was that a homemade 2-stage with a super dust deputy?), and what difference do you see now?

What is the dust collection setup with your tablesaw? (which saw, and are you collecting from above the table or below the table?).

Are you planning to build a noise baffle around the unit?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

> Thanks for the review.
> 
> What was the main dust collection issue you had with your previous system (was that a homemade 2-stage with a super dust deputy?), and what difference do you see now?
> 
> ...


The main issue I had with the DIY 2-stage Dust Deputy was the sheer size of the unit, 28" wide x 68" long x 84" tall. It took up a huge part of my shop. Additionally, the DIY SDD shop vac set up was in a rolling work bench. It took up all of the space under the bench, more lost space.

Dust collection on the table saw was marginal. I used a SharkGuard when I could, but much of the time, the pieces being cut didn't allow me to use it. I have a Delta w/unifence from the -90's.

I haven't given much thought to building a noise baffle. The heat buildup would might be problematic if the Supercell is enclosed. Now you have me thinking about how to do it.


----------



## Keebler1 (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice review Earl think if the dust ever bothers me ill have to go this route


----------



## mdhills (Mar 12, 2011)

I know noise closets are popular for clearvue owners. One of the common strategies they use is to route the return air path up past the motor to help remove heat. That might be harder with the supercell (I think the air exits the filter above the motor?)

How is dust collection when you are able to use the supercell with the shark guard?
If you're doing edge cuts, I saw a video where someone had a port magnetically mounted on their table to collect the spray.

I forgot to ask what the issue was you had with the CFLUX-was it not enough separation, or something else?


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Good review and a robust looking unit. I've been considering upgrading but have felt limited by the space in my two car garage. A single car one would definitely be a challenge.


----------



## mikeacg (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks Earl! I don't think I'm ready for that expense yet but it is nice to know that someone went that route and was pleased with the results… I'm looking at something like a ShopFox W1826 wall mount for the interim - I could buy multiple wall brackets and move it around the shop! I'm not as space-bound as you are Earl and I'm in a commercial - not residential - area.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

mdhills - The Laguna was an overpriced, over gadgeted, under-powered unit that didn't really do the job it was supposed to. I can't point to anything I liked about it.

I haven't tried the SharkGuard with the Supercell yet.

The air blows down from the motor around the drum which makes it kind of challenging to look for air leaks on the drum connection. I'm guessing a noise closet would also mess up the remote since it is kind of touchy already.

Foghorn - this unit is smaller than anything I've used before. It's about the size of central vac for your house.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Very good informative review.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

I want a Super Cell, but I will probably end up with the Mini Gorilla. Budget and it should be sufficient for my needs. I've looked at all the piece together systems, harbor freight plus a super dust deputy plus a can plus extras and figured for not much more, I can just save up for the mini gorilla and be done.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Some comments - The Supercell is a terrific dust collector if you use it for the right applications i.e. one 4" port at a time. Adding a 2nd 4" port such as for some table saws, band saws and drum sanders which are designed with two or more 4" ports, drops the velocity down a lot. Collection then wont be terrible, just not nearly as good as it would be if you used a collector designed for that. Then get something like the V 3000 which costs the same.

The Supercell has unusually strong velocity due to it's high vacuum pressure. It does require a heavier duty, less flexible and more costly hose and ductwork so they do not collapse. It's high velocity makes it particularly unsuitable for using PVC for your ductwork. For most machines, the shock issue is theoretical. For the Supercell, it may be more of a real problem. 
In summary, it's impossible to know what our needs will be years down the line. Do your homework and assess, as best as possible what your future needs might be as well.

Because of its high velocity and vacuum pressure you can use right angled bends in your ductwork. You can even use tubing for your duct work if there's < 100' of run and it's the very heavy duty kind.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

My table saw has one 4" port in the base. If I hook up a Sharkguard for the blade, it will be the 2-1/2" version. I know the Supercell can handle both a 4" and a 2-1/2" line open at the same time. That is how my router table is set up and I ran it all weekend.

The Supercell comes with 25' of heavy duty 4" hose. The heavy 2-1/2" hose with attachments was extra ($125 I think).

I'm not sure what you mean about PVC not working with it. PVC can handle a lot more vacuum than this pulls. I haven't seen any evidence of pipe movement when the unit is started/stopped. The hose compresses some which would help dissipate the shock.

The Supercell isn't made for a larger shop where multiple machines are running. It seems to be specifically made for a small one-person shop with limited space. I'm very impressed with it thus far.


----------



## NewbieInWV (Oct 14, 2016)

I was wondering about the bag in your can collector. When I tried that with my Oneida unit, the bag was sucked up into the hose above as soon as I turned it on. How do you keep your bag from getting sucked up? Is it just a matter of using a thicker, heavier bag? Or is there a trick to it?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

There is an equalizing line that runs into the drum from the vacuum. You should be able to see where it connects to the drum in the close up picture of the drum. The other end of the line is at the top of the cyclone. Basically, the vacuum on top of the cyclone pulls the bag into the bottom of the drum via that line.


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

> I was wondering about the bag in your can collector. When I tried that with my Oneida unit, the bag was sucked up into the hose above as soon as I turned it on. How do you keep your bag from getting sucked up? Is it just a matter of using a thicker, heavier bag? Or is there a trick to it?
> 
> - NewbieInWV


I drop a scrap piece of wood in the bottom of the bag before buttoning it up. That keeps the bag in the drum.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

A bag solution:|


----------



## NewbieInWV (Oct 14, 2016)

Sometimes the simplest solutions elude me. Thanks!


> I was wondering about the bag in your can collector. When I tried that with my Oneida unit, the bag was sucked up into the hose above as soon as I turned it on. How do you keep your bag from getting sucked up? Is it just a matter of using a thicker, heavier bag? Or is there a trick to it?
> 
> - NewbieInWV
> 
> ...


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Great review, thanks. I want one! But don't want to spend the $$. This last year, I ran 6" ducting around the shop, and that was a major effort. Can't think about regressing back to 4" even if it were affordable. In rough numbers, I've got about $600 tied up in the cyclone separator and two 2-hp used Grizzly blowers connected in parallel. Maybe about 1/5 the price of the Supercell, but my system, let's face it, is not as super.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

One follow-up comment. Much like a shop vac, the Supercell generates a fair amount of heat when it runs. I had it on for 30 minutes yesterday and had to open the door to the outside to cool the shop down. I guess it qualifies as a nice feature in the winter.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Earl, I'm happy that you got a system that works for you but I'm really interested in your manifold. I haven't got that far but I'm about to jump in.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Dick - PM me if you have questions


----------



## turtle032 (Mar 29, 2021)

> *Summary: 35 gal unit*
> 
> dimensions: 24" x 24" x 72"
> max vacuum: 97" WC
> ...





> *Summary: 35 gal unit*
> 
> dimensions: 24" x 24" x 72"
> max vacuum: 97" WC
> ...


----------



## turtle032 (Mar 29, 2021)

Earl, thanks for this great review. I am getting ready to order this unit and was curious since you mentioned the iVac if you looked whether it would work if you bought the contacter that iVac sells for larger HP units? I may contact iVac to see what they say. Also, I have set aside some money for a small duct system but I like the manifold method you have. So so take it you mostly just use the two flexible hoses and just switch between machines as needed? Thanks again.


----------

